# M25 planning



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We are currently planning our route from Scotland down to the Tunnel.
At the moment it is looking like a Monday journey, but if there is a benefit to travelling on a Sunday we can do so.

The journey's long enough, so any time savings which can be made on routes, times , days etc would be most welcome.

Is a Sunday a much quieter day to travel down to Folkestone?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Sunday is certainly a quieter day for the M25, but the trucks are replaced by pleasure drivers.
Make sure you have Traffic Announcements switched on on your radio and if possible use a sat nav with traffic sensor.
Gerry


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I agree, M25 can be a pain in the butt - but trying any other 'minor' roads to get round London is going to be worse - Sunday traffic 'should' be lighter than working days - don't even consider going straight through London . . think of the dreaded LEZ !


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> We are currently planning our route from Scotland down to the Tunnel.
> At the moment it is looking like a Monday journey, but if there is a benefit to travelling on a Sunday we can do so.
> 
> The journey's long enough, so any time savings which can be made on routes, times , days etc would be most welcome.
> ...


When are you going Hezbez.

We travel on a Sunday on the M25 a lot as we come home from Rallies, and it is always a better day.
But about 1pm -2.30pm is OK
But at 4pm it can be busy at Lake side then Bluewater as people set off home from a days shopping.
Monday is packed with workers, shoppers and lories etc etc.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We always travel on a Saturday or Sunday and then stay the night at Blackhorse Farm which is the Caravan Club site at Folkstone and we only travel 250 miles.
I would definately travel on a Sunday from Scotland.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

That's what I love about this site......ask and you shall receive (the answer that is).

Thank's guys - Sunday it is then, we'll aim to be at the M25 around early afternoon.


Just noticed - Tesco vouchers cover Harwich route as well as the tunnel. Don't know if it is any benefit over the tunnel though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tesco*



Hezbez said:


> That's what I love about this site......ask and you shall receive (the answer that is).
> 
> Thank's guys - Sunday it is then, we'll aim to be at the M25 around early afternoon.
> 
> Just noticed - Tesco vouchers cover Harwich route as well as the tunnel. Don't know if it is any benefit over the tunnel though.


Harwich is Great,

Nice Ships and you can avoid the M25

Trev.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Tesco*



teemyob said:


> Harwich is Great, Nice Ships and you can avoid the M25


Absolutely. The overnight sailings are lovely.

Of course, it all depends on where you're heading over t'other side. It's a bit of a trek from the Hook of Holland down to Calais. We did the trip at Easter 2008 .: BLOG LINK :.

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Tesco*



geraldandannie said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Harwich is Great, Nice Ships and you can avoid the M25
> ...


Yes depends where you live and where you are heading for the Stena Link. However, as I mentioned in another post, if you are heading to St. Tropez for example, it adds less than 80 miles to a north-south trip. I am happy to do that to avoid M6 and M25 as the trip to Harwich saves us 40-60 miles this side. Good for stocking up on Clogs and Advoca.

We have stayed here at Christmas (free thanks to a Maxine AKA Bess91 a MHF posters Link) Free Camping Link<Here 

Klein Vink. Worth a trip just for the Thermalbads on site.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hezbez,Sunday should be a doddle,as are most evening after 8 pm.Times to avoid on the M25 between 6.30am-10am ----3.pm - 8.pm hope this helps
Safe travellling


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I find the A1 is faster than the M1 currently, then take the A14/M11 to the M25. cuts a chunk of it out. The only time I would consider avoiding this route is around 8-9 am and 5-6pm weekdays. the rest of the time it is much faster.

I live near nottingham and my offices are in the Docklands so do this route quite often.

Karl


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sunday*

Hi

For what it is worth, I think Sunday is a terrible day to travel. The M1 will be solid from Sheffield to the M25 after about 3pm. Trains are always full and standing on a Sunday afternoon and airports - well - you try to get a cheap seat on a Sunday.

Sunday mornings are OK, and upto mid afternoon, but I can assure you the M1 and M6 are bedlam late afternoon.

I would travel from Scotland early on Sunday and have an overnight stop somewhere.

Russell


----------

